#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Монастыри школы Ньингма

## Игорь Новикофф

Здравствуйте, 
не подскажите, какие существуют монастыри и университеты школы Ньингма в России? А какая система в Непале и Индии? Может быть, сможете дать ссылку на их сайты? Где они находяться?
Заранее благодарю)

----------

Add (07.02.2009)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

была шедра у http://www.rangjungyeshe.ru/ но лучше вам туда написать и уточнить

----------

Morris Allan (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Индия:
Монастырь Намдролинг, традиция Палъюл, южная Индия http://www.palyul.org/eng_centers_namdrol.htm

Монастырь Миндроллинг http://www.mindrolling.com/

----------

Morris Allan (29.01.2009)

----------


## Buural

Также:
Монастрырь Дзогчен: http://www.dzogchen.org.in/
Шечен: http://www.shechen.org/
Центр монастыря Каток в Сингапуре: http://www.kathok.org.sg/index.htm

----------

Morris Allan (29.01.2009)

----------


## Denli

В Катманду есть несколько монастырей школ отличных от нингма, но основная масса - нигмапинская.

На переферии представлена только нингма, идите в любой монастырь и не ошибетесь. Вот только найти в монастыре ламу, который говорит по-английски - большая удача)))

----------

Шагдар (04.02.2011)

----------


## Игорь Новикофф

А русскоговорящие? Я слышал есть то ли в Бурятии, то ли в Калмыкии - никто ничего не знает?
Англоговорящий монастырь, я так понимаю, только в Сингапуре есть?

----------


## Игорь Новикофф

А школа ньингма в Катманду (Непал) кто-нибудь знает, что нужно, чтобы туда попасть? 
Канинг Шедруп Лин вроде называется...
может сайт...

----------


## Denli

> А школа ньингма в Катманду (Непал) кто-нибудь знает, что нужно, чтобы туда попасть?


Смотря с какой целью)))




> Канинг Шедруп Лин вроде называется...
> может сайт...


Есть и такой монастырь в Катманду, но по-русски там не говорят. Гуглом пользоваться не пробовали?
Есть в Катманду и другие монастыри школы "Нингма".

----------


## sherab

Шесть основных монастырей Ньингма

----------

Chhyu Dorje (30.01.2011)

----------


## Tcering Lhamo

Европа Вас не интересует? www.patrulrinpoche.net, www.patrulrinpoche.ru - информация о буддийском институте (шедре) в Бельгии. Там говорят по-русски.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

http://padmasambhava.r08.ru/
Ньингма в Калмыкии

----------

Алекс К (06.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.01.2011), Шагдар (04.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

http://palbarling.narod.ru




> At the beginning of the XX th century, the first – and only – Nyingmapa Monastery in Russia was located here but was destroyed in the 1930s during the Stalinist persecution of Buddhists. The monks of the monastery practised the Longchen Nyingtik Teachings and had an extensive library, part of which is now kept by the Dzogchen Community in Palbarling.
> 
> The name Dudduling was given to this place by Chogyal Namkhai Norbu Rinpoche in the autumn of 1995.


Ньингма в Бурятии

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2011)

----------


## Ригзин

Немного в продолжение темы: может кто подскажет немного информации о монастыре Zilnon Kagyeling, интересно также узнать почтовый адрес, так как хочется связаться с учителем из этого монастыря нагпа чодпа Тцегял Пунцок.

----------


## Yeshe

В интернете на последнее отвечают - вас что в гугле забанили?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> В интернете на последнее отвечают - вас что в гугле забанили?
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...www.google.com


Ссылку с "трояном" уберите.

----------


## Yeshe

вы кому говорите? Гуглу? 

Кстати, я заметила, что при поиске философско-религиозных текстов часто выпадают ссылки с троянами.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

если народ не останется в сторонке, то очень скоро появится настоящий монастырь Гомпа "Тубтен Линг" и ритритный центр в России под Москвой 
нужна поддержка, инфа тут http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355

----------

